# San Diego



## mythusmage (May 12, 2002)

The ghosts of Chinese sailors are window shopping in Horton Plaza.

_San Diego_

A vampire is stalking orc children in City Heights.

_San Diego_

A serial killer has slain 5 elf prostitutes along El Cajon Blvd.

_San Diego_

A green dragon druid hunts an arsonist.

_San Diego_, a modern day fantasy campaign. A playtest. A different experience

Looking for playtesters. NDAs required, will be provided. Serious inquiries please.

I'm located downtown, travel by bus, and am available Sunday through Thursday. (Friday is possible, but the meeting place would be in Bonita [friend's house].)

_San Diego_, where kobolds join law firms run by dwarfs.


----------

